# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  گرایش ها و آینده شغلی رشته فیزیک علوم پایه

## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه دوستای عزیزم

من تصمیم خودم رو گرفتم که علوم پایه فیزیک بخونم ولی گرایش هاشونو

هنوز دقیق نمیدونم و نمیدونم چه کاربردی در اینده شغلی خواهند داشت

اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید و پیشنهاد بدید

لطفا از دادن پیشنهادات الکی خود داری کنید 

اصلا کاری ندارم که تو ایران بازار کار هست یا نه چون قصد من تحصیل در خارج از کشوره

مرسی از همه ی دوستای عزیزم :Y (454):

----------


## ramyar

دوست عزیز از من یه نصیحت:

منم خیلی علاقه دارم رشته ریاضی بخونم
ولی خب اصلا آینده شغلی نداره(فیزیک هم اینطوریه)
اگه به دنبال اینده ی شغلی هستی رشته های علوم پایه گزینه ی خوبی نیستن

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوست عزیز از من یه نصیحت:
> 
> منم خیلی علاقه دارم رشته ریاضی بخونم
> ولی خب اصلا آینده شغلی نداره(فیزیک هم اینطوریه)
> اگه به دنبال اینده ی شغلی هستی رشته های علوم پایه گزینه ی خوبی نیستن


قرار نیست اینده شغلی من تو ایران باشه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## konkurbank

دوست عزيز، اگه به دانشگاه هاي خيلي خوب بريد (مثلآ شريف، كه براي رشته مورد نظر شما در سايت كانون نگاه كردم با رتبه 1600 منطقه1 هم ميشه قبول شد) هر رشته اي كه بريد در اينجور دانشگاه ها، هم موقعيت شغلي هست و هم موفقيت هاي زياد، 
به همين خاطر همينجا به همه دوستان پيشنهاد ميكنم در انتخاب رشته بيشتر ملاكتون رو دانشگاه قرار بديد تا رشته...

----------


## mamad.hny

> دوست عزيز، اگه به دانشگاه هاي خيلي خوب بريد (مثلآ شريف، كه براي رشته مورد نظر شما در سايت كانون نگاه كردم با رتبه 1600 منطقه1 هم ميشه قبول شد) هر رشته اي كه بريد در اينجور دانشگاه ها، هم موقعيت شغلي هست و هم موفقيت هاي زياد، 
> به همين خاطر همينجا به همه دوستان پيشنهاد ميكنم در انتخاب رشته بيشتر ملاكتون رو دانشگاه قرار بديد تا رشته...


اينو كي گفته؟ مثلا يه مهندس نرم افزار شريف كه مثلا مدرك ارشد يا دكترا از شريف گرفته چه موقعيت هاي شغلي داره؟

----------


## ramyar

> قرار نیست اینده شغلی من تو ایران باشه


اگه بتونی خارج ایران باشی که قطعا بهتره
من ایران رو گفتم
به هر حال موفق باشی

----------


## Eragon

بچه ها حواستون باشه زندگی قمار نیست که بزاری وسط ببنی چی میشه... رشته ای که دوست داری رو توی یک دانشگاه معتبر بخون.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اينو كي گفته؟ مثلا يه مهندس نرم افزار شريف كه مثلا مدرك ارشد يا دكترا از شريف گرفته چه موقعيت هاي شغلي داره؟


من اگر رتبه یک ریاضی بودم مهندسی نرم افراز میزدم به نظر من در حال حاضر بهترین رشته است البته به شرطی که در کنارش خودتون برنامه نویسی هم بخونید الان به دلیل پیشرفت وسایل ارتباط جمعی مثل موبایل و لب تاب بازار کار بنامه نویسی فوق العاده است

----------


## mamad.hny

> من اگر رتبه یک ریاضی بودم مهندسی نرم افراز میزدم به نظر من در حال حاضر بهترین رشته است البته به شرطی که در کنارش خودتون برنامه نویسی هم بخونید الان به دلیل پیشرفت وسایل ارتباط جمعی مثل موبایل و لب تاب بازار کار بنامه نویسی فوق العاده است


خب اين بازار كاري كه ميگيد رو ميشه مثال بزنيد چنتا؟ البته شغل خوب نه مثلا مغازه داري!!
خواهرمم دكتراي نرم افزار داره و با اين وجود منو منع ميكنه از نرم افزار خوندن

----------


## par.rah

> خب اين بازار كاري كه ميگيد رو ميشه مثال بزنيد چنتا؟ البته شغل خوب نه مثلا مغازه داري!!
> خواهرمم دكتراي نرم افزار داره و با اين وجود منو منع ميكنه از نرم افزار خوندن


بازار کارش که زیاده.معمولا بچه های فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار، تیم تشکیل میدن و تیمی پروژه قبول میکنن و واقعا پول های خوبی هم نصیبشون میشه

----------


## mamad.hny

> بازار کارش که زیاده.معمولا بچه های فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار، تیم تشکیل میدن و تیمی پروژه قبول میکنن و واقعا پول های خوبی هم نصیبشون میشه


قبول داريد نميشه روي اين حساب كه تيم تشكيل بديم و خودمون كار شروع كنيم، نرم افزار رو انتخاب كرد؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب اين بازار كاري كه ميگيد رو ميشه مثال بزنيد چنتا؟ البته شغل خوب نه مثلا مغازه داري!!
> خواهرمم دكتراي نرم افزار داره و با اين وجود منو منع ميكنه از نرم افزار خوندن


عرض کردم باید در کنارش برنامه نویسی هم بخونی که باید زبانت قوی باشه و هی فیلم ببینی و یاد بگیره که یک خورده سخته ولی کارش واقعا زیاده

----------


## par.rah

> قبول داريد نميشه روي اين حساب كه تيم تشكيل بديم و خودمون كار شروع كنيم، نرم افزار رو انتخاب كرد؟


قطعا! و علت اینکه تجربی رو هم انتخاب کردم این بودش که خب خیلی هم اطمینانی به بازار کار در رشته ریاضی نیست

----------


## par.rah

> با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه دوستای عزیزم
> 
> من تصمیم خودم رو گرفتم که علوم پایه فیزیک بخونم ولی گرایش هاشونو
> 
> هنوز دقیق نمیدونم و نمیدونم چه کاربردی در اینده شغلی خواهند داشت
> 
> اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید و پیشنهاد بدید
> 
> لطفا از دادن پیشنهادات الکی خود داری کنید
> ...


رشته های مادر در کشور ما جواب نمیدن . شما باید بلافاصله بعد از خوندن اقدام کنید واسه پذیرش..فکر میکنم فیزیک هسته ای باید بهترین گرایش فیزیک باشه چون هر لحظه داره پیشرفت میکنه..فیزیک های قدیمی مثه اپتیک هم پیش میرن ولی خب کشور های خارچی خیلی تمایل به جذب این جور رشته ها رو ندارن
یه چیزیم جدیدا در اومده دکتری پیوسته فیزیک که فقط دانشگاه زنجان داره انگار..به نظرم میتونه عالی باشه واسه کسی که علاقه منده

----------


## mamad.hny

> عرض کردم باید در کنارش برنامه نویسی هم بخونی که باید زبانت قوی باشه و هی فیلم ببینی و یاد بگیره که یک خورده سخته ولی کارش واقعا زیاده


خب ميشه يه چنتا از اين كارا رو بگيد؟ ميخوام انتخاب رشته كنم

----------


## Mehran93071

برو فیزیک  :Yahoo (21):  فقط نگی فامیل فلان میگن هرکی ازت پرسید رشتت چیه یک برخوردی داشت  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  من خودمم که دارم کامپیوتر میخونم ملت فقط مکانیک رو رشته میدونن بقیه رشته ها هم انگار الکیه به جز پزشکی و دارو و دندون  :Yahoo (21):  
گفتم میری این رشته ها اینم هست ولی رشته های مهندسی هم به خدا مکانیک رشتت تو روغن نیست  :Yahoo (21):  همش فیزیکه و قوانینش و کاربرداش و استاتیک و مقاوت مصالح و دینامیک و سیالات و . . .  نگاه کنید تو اینا هم فیزیک فک و فراوون

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب ميشه يه چنتا از اين كارا رو بگيد؟ ميخوام انتخاب رشته كنم


برنامه نویسی دیگه برنامه نویس میشی یا خودت یا تو یک شرکت کار میکنی البته برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتن سخت و طولانیه ها و همونطور که گفتم باید زبانت قوی باشه

----------


## sepanta1990

> اينو كي گفته؟ مثلا يه مهندس نرم افزار شريف كه مثلا مدرك ارشد يا دكترا از شريف گرفته چه موقعيت هاي شغلي داره؟


سلام 
در بین رشته های مهندسی از نظر بازار کار رشته های کامپیتور(آی تی و نرم افزار) حرف اول رو میزنن چه  در ایران و چه در خارج از کشور. 
الآن اگه کسی برنامه نویسی در حد متوسط بلد باشه به جرئت میتونم بگم قطعا بیکار نمیمونه در حالی که در رشته های دیگه کار پیدا کرن واقعا سخت شده
به طور متوسط هم حقوق مهندسین نرم افزار بیشتر از بقیه رشته هاس

----------


## sepanta1990

> با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه دوستای عزیزم
> 
> من تصمیم خودم رو گرفتم که علوم پایه فیزیک بخونم ولی گرایش هاشونو
> 
> هنوز دقیق نمیدونم و نمیدونم چه کاربردی در اینده شغلی خواهند داشت
> 
> اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید و پیشنهاد بدید
> 
> لطفا از دادن پیشنهادات الکی خود داری کنید
> ...


سلام. 
متاسفانه رشته علوم پایه در ایران بازار کار خوبی ندارن ولی فکر کنم در خارج از ایران وضعیت بهتری دارن. 
اگه تهرانی حتما یه سر به دانشکده فیزیک شریف بزن و با دانشجوها صحبت کن قطعا ضرر نمیکنی

----------


## mamad.hny

> برنامه نویسی دیگه برنامه نویس میشی یا خودت یا تو یک شرکت کار میکنی البته برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتن سخت و طولانیه ها و همونطور که گفتم باید زبانت قوی باشه


بابا بحث من یاد گرفتن نیست. خیر سرم المپیاد کامپیوتر بودم و بلدم.
ولی اصلا این رو طبیعی نمیدونم به دلیل "برنامه نویس شدن" بخوام نرم افزار بخونم.

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام 
> در بین رشته های مهندسی از نظر بازار کار رشته های کامپیتور(آی تی و نرم افزار) حرف اول رو میزنن چه  در ایران و چه در خارج از کشور. 
> الآن اگه کسی برنامه نویسی در حد متوسط بلد باشه به جرئت میتونم بگم قطعا بیکار نمیمونه در حالی که در رشته های دیگه کار پیدا کرن واقعا سخت شده
> به طور متوسط هم حقوق مهندسین نرم افزار بیشتر از بقیه رشته هاس


خب میشه یه چنتا از این شغلارو نام ببرید؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> خب میشه یه چنتا از این شغلارو نام ببرید؟


توسعه نرم افزار (برنامه نویسی) و اگه حرفه ای بشین مدیر، طراح یا تحلیلگر توسعه نرم افزار

----------


## mamad.hny

> توسعه نرم افزار (برنامه نویسی) و اگه حرفه ای بشین مدیر، طراح یا تحلیلگر توسعه نرم افزار


الان واقعا به نظرتون میشه روی این حساب نرم افزار رو انتخاب کرد؟؟ خب اصلا حسابی روش نیست این شغلا

----------


## sepanta1990

> الان واقعا به نظرتون میشه روی این حساب نرم افزار رو انتخاب کرد؟؟ خب اصلا حسابی روش نیست این شغلا


شرکتهای نرم افزاری شرکتهای بزرگی هستند اکثرا. دولت هم حمایت میکنه ازشون
به هر حال وضعیت سایر رشته ها خیلی بدتره و قابل مقایسه نیست با کامپیوتر
موفق باشید

----------


## sepanta1990

> بابا بحث من یاد گرفتن نیست. خیر سرم المپیاد کامپیوتر بودم و بلدم.
> ولی اصلا این رو طبیعی نمیدونم به دلیل "برنامه نویس شدن" بخوام نرم افزار بخونم.


تولید نرم افزار فقط برنامه نویسی نیست. دکترا یا کارشناس ارشد کامپیوتر وظیفه ش کد زدن نیست. بیشتر کارشون تحلیل، طراحی، مدیریت ٬ تحقیق و توسعه  پروژه و ..

----------


## mitraa

در ایران به درد بخور نیست

----------


## Eragon

اگر کسی زرنگ باشه با مهندسی کامپیوتر و مخصوصا نرم افزار کمتر از 10 میلیون در آمد نداره. و هم چنین کارش رو دوست داشته باشه.

----------


## صلوات

سلام دوستان نظرتون درباره آمار چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
رفتم از بعضیا پرسیدم میگه بازار کارش خوبه !!!
یادم رفت حقوقش رو بپرسم :Yahoo (35): 
فکر می کنم کسی که می خواد ریاضی بخونه براش آمار بهتره ،چون ملموسه!!!

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 علوم پایه اگرچه در خرج کشور طالب و خواهان زیادی داره 
 اما در داخل کشور در حد عضو هیات علمی دانشگاه شدن منفعت داره و بس 

ترتیب انتخاب شهر،دانشگاه رشته

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

up

----------


## ramyar

گرایش هاش تا جایی که من میدونم:اتمی-هسته ای-حالت جامد-مولکولی-هواشناسی-اخترشناسی-نظری

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> گرایش هاش تا جایی که من میدونم:اتمی-هسته ای-حالت جامد-مولکولی-هواشناسی-اخترشناسی-نظری


بعضی از گرایش هاش رو نگفتی بعضی از گرایش هاشم مال ارشده

فیزیک پزشکی + بیو فیزیک هم هست

----------


## ramyar

فک کنم فیزیک حالت جامد از نظر اینده شغلی از همشون بهتره

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> فک کنم فیزیک حالت جامد از نظر اینده شغلی از همشون بهتره


شما اطلاعی دارید ازش ؟؟

میشه یه خورده راجبش توضیح بدید دوست من ؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اخرش بیکاریه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

اینقر قاطعانه نگید

باووو زبنونم مو دراورد 

من بازار کار این رشته ها رو تو ایران نمیخوام  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Eragon

> فک کنم فیزیک حالت جامد از نظر اینده شغلی از همشون بهتره


بهترین بازار کار رو هسته ای داره چه اینجا چه خارج

من یک مدتی المپیاد فیریک میخوندم تحقیق کردم.

----------


## ehsan95-76

سلام 
ببین دوست خوبم به نظر من همین رشته رو برو اگه واقعا علاقه داری بهش . حرف بقیه رو گوش نده که فلان رشته چیه و بازار کار نداره و ....
یه دوستی یه حرف خوبی زد : کار در ایران = عرضه داشتن . میری رشته ای که *دوست داری و علاقه هست* رو انتخاب میکنی و مطمئنا با پشت کار مناسب راحت بهترین کار ها براش جور میشن 
الان کی رشته های تاپ رو مشخص کرده ؟ دولت ؟ جامعه ؟ دانشگاه ها ؟ موسسه های کنکور (!!!) که معلوم نیست به کجاها وصلن ؟ 
رشته ای که توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست یعنی نیاز کشور بوده که گذاشتنش وگرنه از روی هوا ورنداشتن یه سری رشته بزارن که مثلا رتبه های تاپ(!!!) اونا رو برن بقیه هم اون رشته هارو 
کسایی رو میشناسم که مثلا مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه اصفهان رو رفتن فقط و فقط به خاطر خانواده و جو احمقانه جامعه ولی امسال بعد از سه سال (6ترم) ول کزد و امسال کنکور انسانی رو داد که بره رشته تاریخ بخونه . چون دوست داشت
خود من میدونی چه قدر بهم گفتن که زیست شناسی نرو و یه رشته به قول خودشون بهتر رو برو ؟ یا برادرم که الان  فیزیک شریف میخونه یا رتبه 500 منظقه 1 . جفتمون هم راضی هستیم 
فقط بشین با خودت دو دوتا چهار تاببین چه رشته ای رو *دوست* داری که بیتونی توی آینده هم ازش به بهترین نحو ازش استفاده کنی 
موفق باشی

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> بهترین بازار کار رو هسته ای داره چه اینجا چه خارج
> 
> من یک مدتی المپیاد فیریک میخوندم تحقیق کردم.


ولی من از چند نفر پرسیدم میگن فیزیک هسته ای بازار کارش زیاد خوب نیست

----------


## sepanta1990

> اینقر قاطعانه نگید
> 
> باووو زبنونم مو دراورد 
> 
> من بازار کار این رشته ها رو تو ایران نمیخوام


شما کدوم شهرین؟

----------


## Eragon

> ولی من از چند نفر پرسیدم میگن فیزیک هسته ای بازار کارش زیاد خوب نیست


دروغه تو همه کشورها عالی هست فقط کافی کارت خوب باشه . کلا معمولا سازمان های دولتی سری مثل همین اتمی یا اطلاعات کارشون عالی هست با حقوق و مزایای عالی البته شما بازم تحقیق کن.

----------


## Eragon

> سلام 
> ببین دوست خوبم به نظر من همین رشته رو برو اگه واقعا علاقه داری بهش . حرف بقیه رو گوش نده که فلان رشته چیه و بازار کار نداره و ....
> یه دوستی یه حرف خوبی زد : کار در ایران = عرضه داشتن . میری رشته ای که *دوست داری و علاقه هست* رو انتخاب میکنی و مطمئنا با پشت کار مناسب راحت بهترین کار ها براش جور میشن 
> الان کی رشته های تاپ رو مشخص کرده ؟ دولت ؟ جامعه ؟ دانشگاه ها ؟ موسسه های کنکور (!!!) که معلوم نیست به کجاها وصلن ؟ 
> رشته ای که توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست یعنی نیاز کشور بوده که گذاشتنش وگرنه از روی هوا ورنداشتن یه سری رشته بزارن که مثلا رتبه های تاپ(!!!) اونا رو برن بقیه هم اون رشته هارو 
> کسایی رو میشناسم که مثلا مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه اصفهان رو رفتن فقط و فقط به خاطر خانواده و جو احمقانه جامعه ولی امسال بعد از سه سال (6ترم) ول کزد و امسال کنکور انسانی رو داد که بره رشته تاریخ بخونه . چون دوست داشت
> خود من میدونی چه قدر بهم گفتن که زیست شناسی نرو و یه رشته به قول خودشون بهتر رو برو ؟ یا برادرم که الان  فیزیک شریف میخونه یا رتبه 500 منظقه 1 . جفتمون هم راضی هستیم 
> فقط بشین با خودت دو دوتا چهار تاببین چه رشته ای رو *دوست* داری که بیتونی توی آینده هم ازش به بهترین نحو ازش استفاده کنی 
> موفق باشی


 نگاه کنید منم قبول دارم باید همش علاقه باشه اما بعضی وقتا یک چیزایی روی علاقه تاثیر میزاره مثلا شما عاشق خلبانی هستید اما ایا میتونید نزدیک 200 میلیون تومن رو بدید خب پس بع فنا رفت پس همه جوانب مهم هستند.
اما متاسفانه توی کشور ما بعضی رشته ها اصلا کاربردی نداره بلکه میگن برای ورود به دانشگاه و دریافت بودجه راه اندازی شدن. حتی به خاطر اینکه خروجی دانشگاه به ورودی بازار نمیخوره هم مشکلاتی هست. 
اما سعی کنید رشته ای رو انتخاب کنید که واقعا دوستش دارید. واقعا. اونوقت کاری کنید که بهترین باشید یا یکی از بهترین ها باشید اون وقت کار میاد دنبال شما نه شما دنبال کار.

اما واقعا دوستان شما چجوری میگید من یک چیز رو دوست دارم ؟ خب نه خوندید نه دیدید نه تجربه ؟ چطور ؟ من الان سه رشته تو اولویت دارم اما نمیتونم انتخاب کتم. البته به همون شکلی که بالا گفتم البته نه خلبانی.

----------

